# Buckeye lake



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

At buckeye now try keep yall updated with live fishing reports


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

How thick is the ice


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

8"-9" where we are sittin


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks thinking about heading out


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Having any luck?


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Fishing was stop and go all day a lot of dink saugeyes caught about 15-20 of them, 4 keepers 16", 16.5, 22.5, 23"and about 30 catfish with biggest about 10lbs!


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

bigfinn said:


> Fishing was stop and go all day a lot of dink saugeyes caught about 15-20 of them, 4 keepers 16", 16.5, 22.5, 23"and about 30 catfish with biggest about 10lbs!



How deep were you fishing?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Im here now. First time for buckeye for my partner and I. Getting ready to walk out of fairfield. Hopefully we find some fish.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

We were there yesterday 2/7. Biggest saugeye was 24 inches. We caught way to many catfish as well though. If all those nice cats were saugeyes it would of been a hell of a day.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Btw if there is anyone else out here right now that wouldn't mind giving us some pointers or chatting for a minute, feel free to call or text me at 7407103140. I hate just randomly walking up to guys and asking questions. Somw.dont want to be bothered, some are very helpful. Wish us luck!


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

How's the ice holding up?


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Ice was good yesterday there open water from on north sidefrom yacht clubs all the way to the steel wall just before the marsh, we started in 6' finished in 9' same action in Both depths


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Great thanks a lot


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Still haven't caught my first saugeye through the ice, but we've landed a couple bass, some gills, and a 13" crappie. Lots of lookers on the flasher though.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Nice crappie!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Man I would love to catch a bunch of cats!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I've never ice fished before, but I've got to try it. I wonder if there will even be ice come Tuesday? I was contemplating just going out there with a spud bar and busting some old holes open and giving it a try.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Canoe

We need to get a guide. Maybe someone that would take us both under their wing and bust our cherries. Haha


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

One of the biggest from yesterday


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's the other nice one


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Thought I'd get by with fishing Deer Creek Spillway, but, man....Maybe it is time to head to Ohio River.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

I caught a fat 21 incher today and after seeing these pics it seems small


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

There's been many days I'd be happy with a 21" fish, besides a 21" saugeye is still a nice fish!


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

Ice is getting a little thin in places. Take precaution.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Did anyone else see the flock of snow geese and blues right at dusk? About 50 flew over the lake pretty low. Pretty neat.


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

That would of been cool to see!


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Saw someone post ice getting little thin. Wandering if anyone was on ffb tonight and how the ice was. Thinking bout heading out early. Any info on ice would be appreciated. Also, do you guys know if the bait store there in town opens at 7? Thanks and good fishing. I'll post how it goes. Been doing pretty good on Indian. 2 trips and 6 keepers. Buckeye is just much closer.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Relic Hunter said:


> Saw someone post ice getting little thin. Wandering if anyone was on ffb tonight and how the ice was. Thinking bout heading out early. Any info on ice would be appreciated. Also, do you guys know if the bait store there in town opens at 7? Thanks and good fishing. I'll post how it goes. Been doing pretty good on Indian. 2 trips and 6 keepers. Buckeye is just much closer.



I'm planning on taking my trip there in the morning myself.


----------



## topmax (Apr 1, 2009)

yes at 7 am


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Big Fin - Wow those are a couple real nice eyes you caught through the lake -Awesome Job.


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone make it out yesterday/today? How is the ice lookin?

Might go tomorrow but dont want to drive an hour to find the ice unsafe. Thanks for any updates!


----------



## Heaven Bound (Dec 9, 2010)

Was out checking today 2/10/15 was about ten people fishing . Talk to a guy fishing ice was good. 8 inch


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Heaven Bound said:


> Was out checking today 2/10/15 was about ten people fishing . Talk to a guy fishing ice was good. 8 inch



Cool thanks for the info!!


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

headed out this morning with my cousin. will report conditions, catch, etc this afternoon

Getting on ice now. Text or call if you want to fish together. 6147383131


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

How was fishing today tomdury?


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

Not bad! Was only out for about two hours. First spot was waaaay to shallow so we moved. Second spot got a nice cat and a small eye. First fish EVER through the ice so I will take it. ONly fished there for about an hour cause my cousin got cold (he dressed like a dumby).

Already looking to get back out on the ice. Anyone else do good ysterday?


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Going to hit the hardwater again sunday, Who else will be out there? Should be 4 of us minimum Large black shanty & red shanty.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I will be out one day this weekend dont no what day yet


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Where's the best access point for buckeye? Thinking of hitting it tomorrow targeting eyes


----------



## bigfinn (Oct 15, 2014)

Going off of Fairfield beach is good and easy! Goodluck


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Out on buckeye now we got 10 shorts no keepers it is rough out here today anyone else out


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Any quads out there today?


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Saw 1 quad out today just got off the lake ended up with 11 shorts the wind is horrible it was my buddies first time out on the ice not the best day to be a beginner but had fun


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We were out yesterday morning with the sled and lasted 2 hours. Open water across for fairfield moved prolly 100 yards in 2 hours, and we had a RE AL sketchy situation while sitting in the shanty. A loud crack under our feet and our chairs dropped and inch out from under us. we had 7 inches of ice, maybe only half of that (if that) looked good. The two guys with me told me they'd never fish buckeye ice again...it was that intense. Ice was cracking under foot, and I'm not talking the "making more ice" kinda cracking noises either. Talked to two other guys who were leaving when we did, and they got spooked due to water coming out of their holes. Also saw another guy who rode his sled out to dump gear, then immediately trailer ed back up. I don't scare easy, but it was a pucker fest to put it lightly.

Be real careful if you go off fairfield near the island and marsh. Spud it up for sure. Definitely an eye opening experience for us.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Shakedown for a reliable report. I'll be staying home tomorrow. Lol.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh after this wind today I would imagine it's even worse. On the bright side we trailer ed up and headed to indian and caught some nice eyes. 12" of good ice where we were.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

Kudos to those that went out today. No way I was going out in this weather.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Me and BigFishHunter ventured out in the "snownado" today with one short (8in) to show for it we roughed it out their on buckets and I'm pretty sure I had the first stage of frost bite on my hands... The ice is sketchy out their so anyone venturing out take caution! This was my first time fishing buckeye lake I wasn't aware you are allowed atvs and snow machines on this lake I thought it was illegal except erie...


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

That was me on the other sled! Boy that ice got bad fast. Didn't take me long to figure out that I needed to get my sled off the ice. They need to outlaw those darn bubblers so the ice would stay longer.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on man...you made the right call! Nice sled btw


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Muskie man...registered quads and sleds are allowed on both buckeye and indian


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks. I watched you guys come off the lake. Kinda looked like you were in a hurry. Thank goodness we didn't have an incident.


----------



## Emma on point (Jan 25, 2013)

Never fished buckeye on the ice before but wondering why the ice changes so quickly? I mean I fish Erie often and the way you guys are talking I feel safer up there right now


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

It's bc the yacht club and other various dock owners run ice eaters all winter. And once the wind starts to pick up it blows holes open pretty quick. And it's also a shallow lake which doesn't help.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Given it was zero last night, going to be -2 Wednesday and not above 27 any day except for Friday, do you guys think it will rebuild quickly or is the wind the killer? I just can't imagine it being below zero and not making it fairly solid but I am no ice expert. Appreciate the info


----------



## MuskieDan (Nov 8, 2012)

It will be more than fine next weekend. Today we were on 8-10" of ice by the marsh. It was singing like it always does when it's -300 degrees but it seemed like good ice. Saw two quads on the ice as well. Did I mention it was cold? Well it was cold.


----------

